# Snapper fine



## CaptainTito (Jul 11, 2014)

How much is the fine for catching an illegal snapper?


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Its not illegal to catch snapper.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

There's many ways a snapper is not legal: out of season, fishing without a license,not using circle hook, keeping a short one, fileting one before your reach portkeeping one from federal waters when state only is open .....which illegal were you referring to..?


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Think is 500.00


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> Think is 500.00


per fish I think


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Not a question one wants to have to ask I'm sure.


----------



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

Do you mean the endangered species red snapper or a vermillion snapper...???


----------



## CaptainTito (Jul 11, 2014)

It was 2 red snapper illegal possession beyond the 9 mile federal waters in Alabama.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I asked the coast guard the same question last weekend when they were on my boat. He said anywhere from $50 to $500. It all has to due with the intent of the illegal fish


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

CaptainTito said:


> It was 2 red snapper illegal possession beyond the 9 mile federal waters in Alabama.



You mean beyond 3 mile state water boundaries?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Georgiaboy (Oct 4, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> You mean beyond 3 mile state water boundaries?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

There is no "set" fine. You have to go to court to deal with your citation. If you elect to settle it in front of the judge he will assess a fine between $50.00 and $500.00 like the other guy said. Keep in mind that going to trial could increase the penalties levied up to and including seizure of the boat but I wouldn't worry about that. The commercial guys getting caught with #2000 of "illegal" snapper average about a $3500.00 fine.

If you are one of the Alabama guys getting cited outside the old state three mile limit but within the newly declared nine mile limit, I would ask the judge if he recognized the state sovereign nine mile limit. If he does he will most likely dismiss it, if he doesn't you have some choices to make. Talk about a real mess, I wish you the best of luck getting it resolved.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

CaptainTito said:


> ..... beyond the 9 mile federal waters in Alabama.


I took this to mean that it was beyond the NEW 9 mile STATE boundary IN federal waters. ??


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Federal offense , think 500 plus court cost


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Mac1528 said:


> I took this to mean that it was beyond the NEW 9 mile STATE boundary IN federal waters. ??



Federal waters is after 3 miles out according to them. They haven't recognized our extension, so they will fine after 3.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I didn't see the OP's second post, he was in Federal waters and odds are that fine is going to hurt his pocket book.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Woe be to the man who dares to "poach the King's deer."

_"In 515 A.D. the Frankish Duke Guntram had his Chamberlain Chundo seized and buried alive under a mound of rocks for poaching a red deer._" http://www.seafwa.org/resource/dynamic/private/PDF/STOCKDALE-732-739.pdf

This has all apparently been going on for some time.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Yep, sad we can't go catch a couple of snapper. But they are the king's, and we need to have his permission. And he is not going to give any of us permission.


----------

